# Help! Performa 6360



## dougreardon (Jan 20, 2006)

Hello gentle people:  I haven't used a Mac since the classic, I recently inherited a Performa 6360 from a friend who left no will or instructions fot the distribution of his estate.  I would like to search his Mac and see if he left anything there, but when I turn on the system all I get is an Icon in the center of the screen (a floppy with a 0 in the top and a ? in the bottom) I have tried inserting several of the disks he had left (someone had removed several hundred from his home including any system disks) but all are immediately ejected. As you can tell, I am a "babe in the woods" and need some advice.
  I appreciate your time and consideration.
My e-mail is dougreardn@mindspring.com, I do have spamblocker so it may be a day before I can respond.
Thanks
Doug


----------



## sinclair_tm (Jan 24, 2006)

you'll need to find some mac system 7.5.3 floppies, or mac os 8 on cd.  sounds like it can't find an installed system.  you could try ebay, but other then that, it's hard to find.  you can download 7.5.3 from apple, scroll down to where it says "Macintosh/System/Older_System/System_7.5_Version_7.5.3/System_7.5.3_01of19.smi.bin" and get all 19 parts.  but unless you do it on another mac w/a cd burner, its not going to help you.


----------



## powermac (Jan 24, 2006)

If you elect to download & burn system 7 from Apple, burn in one of the slowest speeds. Having done this myself, only to learn that if you burn the CD faster than the Performa can read it, you find yourself doing it all over again.


----------



## dougreardon (Jan 24, 2006)

Thanks Sinclair TM and Powermac, that's what I figgured, but had hoped there was some key combo that would force it to load from the hard disk.  I'll check out e-bay.  
 I appreciate the feedback!


----------



## OBcecado (Sep 6, 2006)

Hello.
I'd like to ask one thing, I've downloaded all floppies from apple's mirror.
But since i don't have access to any other mac, is it possible for me to write all those images to floppies ?
My machine is a quadra 800 with a 500mb disk.
@powermac: Is there such iso with system 7.5.3 on cd ? If so is there a way to get it legitimally ?


Thanks in advance.

Greetings from Portugal.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Sep 6, 2006)

did you download them on a mac?  as far as copying them to floppies, if i remember right, apple's 7.5.3 free installer is cd only.


----------



## OBcecado (Sep 6, 2006)

Hello again, thanks for the fast reply.
No i did not download them on a mac.
I do not have any access to macs currently as i have *only* that mac, which disk is currently unusable.
What exactly do the floppies contain ? the cd iso ?
If that's so after burning the iso to a cd would allow me to install the OS to the disk ?
Sorry for all these questions, but i have no other place to ask them.

Greetz from Portugal


----------



## bobw (Sep 7, 2006)

How can I get an OS on a Mac using only my PC


----------



## OBcecado (Sep 7, 2006)

Hi.
I'm following the guide you posted above, and it works, the floppy boots the mac, but i can't find the partition software, anywhere on that disk, how can i do such thing ?
The following is written on the guide:
Use the Apple HD SC utility on the boot disk to re-initialise your hard disk, if present.
What if it's not preset ?
Thanks in advance.


----------

